# Americas Cup or F1 testing ?.



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Having been down in Andalucia since mid december there have been times when i have though, what am i going to do today ?. Then like a buses, two things i am interested come along together. So on the 10th of febuary i have a choice of going to Jerez for the F1 test sessions or head up to Valencia to watch two billionaires go head to head in there mega multihulls for the Americas cup ?. I'm leaning towards Valencia to head home for early march. Anyone got any thoughts on which would be the best of the two to go to ?.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I think the F1 testing this year will be awesome. I wish I could get there to watch it.

So many new cars (although they won't all be at the first test), new drivers, old drivers coming back, injured drivers coming back, Ex World Champs switching from Renault to Ferrari, Current World Champs swithing from Brawn to McLaren, Brawn switiching to Mercedes.

ITS A NO BRAINER - F1, lol


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I think you will find the Americas cup boys are back in court still fighting.I think the Valencia trip may have to be postponed.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Go for the F1 testing......at least if the wind drops, the cars still move!


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Hogan. According to the Yachting World website it's on. If you hear any different let me know would you. Thanks.

I see that there is also F1 testing in Valencia before they move down to Jerez. Anyone know if this is open to the public ?.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

You can see F1 anytime. Leaving the legals to one side, (if that's possible), I don't believe that you will ever see two boats like these ever match racing again.

It's got to be Valencia.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We have never been able to make it before but we are on our way down towards Jerez now. Where is the track and is there anywhere to stay near the F1 track? 
Sal


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Just follow the pay motorway towards Seville from Cadiz, it's signed off there about the second or third exit. They seem to have done away with the toll on this section, at least it's free as far as the circuit. There are loads of places to stay overnight when there is an event on, whether they will be open for the test sessions i don't know. If not there are loads of places around El Puerto Santa Maria or Chiclana.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

sal, you can wildcamp just 150 yards further up from the entrance to the circuit its a vast area on the right...you will see quite a few vans there............remember its on for the TWO middle weeks this feb, 4 days each week......look on circuito de jerez for updated news.......see you there
Lynda


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Oh.....and Manchego.....its a ''no-brainer'' surely !!!!!
ESPECIALLY this year.........
Lynda


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

F1 for sure, this is going to be one hell of a year so you could have first hand knowledge over us all, you lucky devil


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. See you there.
Sal


----------



## macfi (Nov 16, 2009)

*valencia*

Hi Can anyone tell us if the F1 testing at valencia is open to the public we are only a couple of hours away from there and I see it starts nxt Monday.

Iain/Fi


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: valencia*



macfi said:


> Hi Can anyone tell us if the F1 testing at valencia is open to the public we are only a couple of hours away from there and I see it starts nxt Monday.
> 
> Iain/Fi


Velencia testing 1st - 3rd February

see ... http://www.circuitvalencia.com/en__ver_noticia.html?cnt_id=29417

We are at Camping Almafra and one of the gang is in the process of arranging a coach


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be Jerez. There is a list of the teams testing here and the entrance charge is just 5 euro's per day. Got to be worth a look.

http://www.circuitodejerez.com/es/docsentrenaf022010.cfm


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

How i wish i could get out their, go for it guys


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Rislar said:


> How i wish i could get out their


You and me both mate.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I know you love the F1 as much as me bud :lol: lets hope we get some live action from the BBC !!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Go for the sailing mate. The only thing interesting about car racing is the Bimbo's. ;-)

Nick.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all
We shall be there about that time so we shall have a look in also. We shall keep a look out for you all.

Ron


----------



## macfi (Nov 16, 2009)

*F1 testing Valencia*

Hi All, going to head up to testing at Valencia Sunday anybody recomend any good campsites or a good area near for wild camping.
Regards
Iain/Fi


----------



## Tasha (May 23, 2005)

Monday should be a good day out - Open 10:00 til 17:00

Details on

http://www.circuitvalencia.com/circuit_de_la_comunitat_valenciana.html


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, "slightly" off topic. I can't find a TV feed or stream for the Valencia F1 testing. Don't suppose anyone else has seen one advertsied on their travels?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I went to the F1 test at Jerez last year and saw Hamilton, Button and Alonso. Be aware though that not all drivers will be there every day - a quick web search will tell you who is driving on which day, I'm sure. If it's the same setup as last year, there are only very limited stands open - those covering the last few corners; you are not allowed to wander around the exterior of the circuit to the other 'tribunas'. You will not be able to see the pit straight and no paddock passes are sold. No times or other information are given out on the tannoy. The drivers tend to space themselves out quite a bit, so don't expect any battles, let alone forced overtakes. Sounds a bit dull, doesn't it? But I enjoyed a nice sunny afternoon there and for 5 euros you can't go wrong. As someone said, just park in the huge open area to the right after you pass the main circuit entrance heading west (no facilities, though).

I enjoyed the MotoGP test at Jerez a lot more, but they aren't having one this year.


----------



## Tasha (May 23, 2005)

Here is the proposed Valencia Program:

Prior to running on Monday, Renault and Sauber will launch their cars at the Ricardo Tormo Circuit on Sunday.

Once proceedings on the outskirts of Spain's third largest city come to a close, Jerez will host two 4-day test sessions during the following two weeks before the F1 circus heads to Barcelona for another four days at the end of the month.


The Valencia line-up for this week is as follows:


McLaren-Mercedes

Monday: Gary PAFFETT
Tuesday: Lewis HAMILTON
Wednesday: Jenson BUTTON

Mercedes GP

Monday: Nico ROSBERG (morning) & Michael SCHUMACHER (afternoon)
Tuesday: Nico ROSBERG
Wednesday: Michael SCHUMACHER

Ferrari

Monday: Felipe MASSA
Tuesday: Fernando ALONSO
Wednesday: Fernando ALONSO

Sauber-Ferrari

Monday: Pedro DE LA ROSA
Tuesday: Kamui KOBAYASHI
Wednesday: Pedro DE LA ROSA

Williams-Cosworth

Monday: Rubens BARRICHELLO
Tuesday: Rubens BARRICHELLO
Wednesday: Nico: HÜLKENBERG

Renault

Monday: Robert KUBICA
Tuesday: TBC
Wednesday: TBC

Toro Rosso-Ferrari

Monday: Sébastien BUEMI
Tuesday: Sébastien BUEMI
Wednesday: Jaime ALGUERSUARI


Not attending: 

- Campos-Cosworth
- Force India-Mercedes
- Lotus-Cosworth
- Red Bull-Renault
- US F1-Cosworth
- Virgin-Cosworth


----------



## Tasha (May 23, 2005)

Might see you there - admittance €5 Open 10:00 till 17:00 each day

Program for Testing in Valencia:

Prior to running on Monday, Renault and Sauber will launch their cars at the Ricardo Tormo Circuit on Sunday.

Once proceedings on the outskirts of Spain's third largest city come to a close, Jerez will host two 4-day test sessions during the following two weeks before the F1 circus heads to Barcelona for another four days at the end of the month.

The Valencia line-up for this week is as follows:

McLaren-Mercedes

Monday: Gary PAFFETT
Tuesday: Lewis HAMILTON
Wednesday: Jenson BUTTON

Mercedes GP

Monday: Nico ROSBERG (morning) & Michael SCHUMACHER (afternoon)
Tuesday: Nico ROSBERG
Wednesday: Michael SCHUMACHER

Ferrari

Monday: Felipe MASSA
Tuesday: Fernando ALONSO
Wednesday: Fernando ALONSO

Sauber-Ferrari

Monday: Pedro DE LA ROSA
Tuesday: Kamui KOBAYASHI
Wednesday: Pedro DE LA ROSA

Williams-Cosworth

Monday: Rubens BARRICHELLO
Tuesday: Rubens BARRICHELLO
Wednesday: Nico: HÜLKENBERG

Renault

Monday: Robert KUBICA
Tuesday: TBC
Wednesday: TBC

Toro Rosso-Ferrari

Monday: Sébastien BUEMI
Tuesday: Sébastien BUEMI
Wednesday: Jaime ALGUERSUARI

Not attending: 

- Campos-Cosworth
- Force India-Mercedes
- Lotus-Cosworth
- Red Bull-Renault
- US F1-Cosworth
- Virgin-Cosworth


----------

